# خريطة هندسية لمنزل يمكن يعجبك و يكون بيتك المستقبلي بالصور



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

......لاتدخل وتطلع بدون رد وتقييم......​


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا العمل الذي اتمنى ان يكون من تصميمك .
لكن احب ان انبهك انك وضعته في المنتدى الخطأ 
حيث ان هذا منتدى المساحة والطرق وليس منتدى العمارة 
ولهذا ارجو من المشرف الكريم نقله الي المنتدى المطلوب


----------



## eng: issa (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المشاركه وهلا وسهلا بك هنا الوقت الذي تريد


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

م.ابراهيم بن خليل وعليكم السلام انا اعلم بان هذه الخرائط ليست مكانها هنا ولكن انا مهندس مساح وارغب ان تعم الفائدة لكل المساحين وليس فقط للمهندسين المعماريين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا عزيزي على الخرائط .

لكنها لاتناسبني , لدي قطعة ارض الواجهة الامامية 10 امتار والطول 15 متر .

هل لديك خريطة لهذه المساحة الصغيرة .

تمنيتنا لك التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## مجد ماجد (14 مايو 2009)

منزل جميل ومساقط اجمل هل هو من تصميمك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

الاخ شكري يمكنك اجراء بعض التعديلات على اخر خارطة واذا لن تعجبك سوف ارسل لك خارطة بالمساحة المطلوبة لاحقاً لو تحب


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

الاخ مجد ماجد التصاميم ليست من تصميمي ولكن لدي الكثير من الخرائط واردت ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2009)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> الاخ شكري يمكنك اجراء بعض التعديلات على اخر خارطة واذا لن تعجبك سوف ارسل لك خارطة بالمساحة المطلوبة لاحقاً لو تحب



اكون لك ممنون اذا كانت لديك خرائط لنفس المساحة التي ذكرتها 10*15 .

وشكرا جزيلا على حرصك وتعاونك ودمت بألف خير.


البغدادي:75:


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

ان شاء الله سوف ابعث لك بعض الخرائط وبابعاد 10*15 وتدلل يالبغدادي


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

*لاتدخل وتطلع بدون رد وتقييم*


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

عندى منه كتيييييييييييييرررررررررررررر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2009)

محمدسندباد قال:


> عندى منه كتيييييييييييييرررررررررررررر



تسلم , ننتظر مساهمتك .

وجزيل الشكر مقدما .


البغدادي


----------



## odwan (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود رائع وخرائط متميزة
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## اجهر (11 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفق وتذيدنا وتزودنا


----------



## مزن محمود (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير


----------



## sandra1 (11 يوليو 2009)

يسلمن كتير بس سؤال اذا حبيت اسحب مشاريع كاملة من عل النت يعني واجهات ومساقط على الأوتوكاد من أي موقع اذا بتعرف وشكرا مجددا


----------



## العابر3 (11 يوليو 2009)

موفق باذن الله تعالى


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## المهندس عمر سليمان (14 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه اثار (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ...تصميم جميل . ارجو افادتنا بخرائط بمساحة 7*20


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/255719690/cv.rar.html


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك وانشاء الله المزيد


----------



## fageery (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم، هل يمكن ارسال نفس الخرط برابط يمكن فتحه بالأوتوكاد لتعديل ما يناسبني، أرجو الرد سريعا أخي الفاضل؟


----------



## ykingd (16 يوليو 2009)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## aburawan (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا على الخرائط الجميلة


----------



## mourados (31 يوليو 2009)

thanks
.........
thanks
............thanks


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين جميعا
الله يوفق الجميغ


----------



## fageery (1 أغسطس 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووو إيديييييييييييييييييك


----------



## البرقداوي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ بشار الجبوري من دواعي سروري ان اري مهندسي المساحة متالقين دوما ,نتمني المزيد


----------



## مكتب الفيض (2 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## adel104 (2 أغسطس 2009)

حقيقة خارطة جميلة و كنت أبحث عن مثلها و أرجو من الله لك حسن الجزاء


----------



## احمد محمود. (20 أغسطس 2009)

mafeesh 7aga le 120 m


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك وانشاء الله المزيد من الابداع


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## بدرالعراق (21 أغسطس 2009)

:75:شكرا على الخرائط الجميلة وبصراحة اني كلش عجبتني:75:
:75: ويعجبني اتعلم ارسم مثلها وياريت المشرفين الكرام في منتدانا العزيز:75:
:75: يسولنا دورات تعليمة لزيادة ثقافتنا :75:
:75:شكرا مرة ثانية على الخرائط الجميلة:75:
:75:تقبل مروري:75:
:75:


----------



## ايات م (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (22 أغسطس 2009)

بانتظار الخرائط ياجبوري ياشهم...


----------



## دموع الاحزان (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الروائع دى
جميلة جدا


----------



## rwadaloush (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز
مشكور على هالتصميم ولكن لاحظت ان هناك بعض المساحات الضائعة
والموزعة بشكل عشوائي 
لذا يرجي مراعات هذا الموضوع 
ولك كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## rwadaloush (6 سبتمبر 2009)

_

__ اخي العزيز
مشكور على هالتصميم ولكن لاحظت ان هناك بعض المساحات الضائعة
والموزعة بشكل عشوائي 
لذا يرجي مراعات هذا الموضوع 
ولك كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــر_


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عباس فاضل الجبوري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

تصميم جميل لدي قطعة أرض 11 ×18 هل من الممكن تصميم خارطة لي ( غرفتين نوم + هول +مطبخ +استقبال + الملحقات الاخرى) الخارطة الاولى تعجبني ولكن تحتاج البعض التعديلات مع تحياتي .


----------



## عباس فاضل الجبوري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا موجود عندك خرائط صغيرة لبيوت اقتصادية يمكن افادتنا بها مع حبي وتقديري .


----------



## فدوى المحجوب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الصحة يا خوي الكريم


----------



## العباده (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## العباده (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedalmsah (20 سبتمبر 2009)

استفدنا منكم افادكم الله


----------



## bmwer (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يااخي وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمدين علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم و كل عام و الامة الإسلامية بخير و عيد سعيد علي كل اعضاء المنتدي إن شاء الله


----------



## عمر حسين المهدي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

منور يا استاد


----------



## أفنان (24 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك وتسلم جهودك بس ممكن تذكرلنا اسم البرنامج الذي استخدمته ... اني شايفة هذا البرنامج اعتقد اسنة 3D-Home
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_مشكور و الله يعطيك العافيه_


----------



## ahmad albna (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليك اخي العزيز وكل عام وانت بخير ,الواجهة المعمارية جيدة بارك اللة فيك لكن البيت مستطيل كثييييير.


----------



## albsqlony (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووورين


----------



## خالدc3d (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م قاسم محمد (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور واذا امكن المزيد لان كل مهندس مهما كان اختصاصه يجب ان يكون عنده فكرة بالعمارة


----------



## محمودعطيه حسن (7 مايو 2010)

ارجومن الاخوه الكرام شرح برنامج السوكيالنك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالدc3d (9 مايو 2010)

يا أخي أين الصور مو ضاهر عندي أشي


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (12 مايو 2010)

رااااااااائع


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (12 مايو 2010)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> ......لاتدخل وتطلع بدون رد وتقييم......​


 رااائع


----------



## خالدc3d (12 مايو 2010)

يا أخي وين الصور مو شايف عندي أي صورة أو مخطط


----------



## abdalla39 (16 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على الفائدة الغالية والف شكر الى كل المهندسين


----------



## africano800 (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jameelali (16 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر جهودكم


----------



## م محمد رحيم (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ميلاد 
كما تعودنا منكم ( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ) 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررر يسلموووو


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

الى كافة الاعضاء هذه مجموعه اخرى من خرائط البناء لدور بمختلف الابعاد


----------



## ابوسلطان م (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لأنني جديد بالمنتدى وهذه المشاركة قديمه الإأنها رائع تسلموا


----------



## ابوسلطان م (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الى احبتي في المنتدى العريق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - هل من مرحب - وفق الله الجميع


----------



## سعيد عباس محمود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

رسمه منتهى الروعه شكر الله لك


----------



## geotarek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجميل جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااا
رجاء من شخصك الكريم ان ترسم تصميم لمنزل بمساحة 120 متر مربع مع العلم ان الواجهه 9.85 م والعمق 12.2 م ويوجد جيران من ثلاث جهات والواجهه 9.85 م تطل على شارع 6 متر
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## elfaki (29 ديسمبر 2010)

رسمة منتهى الروعة بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## هاجس اليمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الف ياسيييييييييييييييييييييييين من عيون الحاسدين


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## عمرو ممدوح حامد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ججججججججججججججميييييييييييييييل


----------



## didi 13 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك تصميم جميل لمنزل المستقبل 
أتمنى رؤية تصاميم أخرى تتماشى والذوق العربي


----------



## حسام86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الخرائط


----------



## hanynet (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

very good man and give us more and more


----------



## z0oo0Mich0oo0z (31 ديسمبر 2010)

choukran


----------



## محمد ألعراقي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك توب:63:


----------



## rwadaloush (5 فبراير 2011)

بااااااااااااااااك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي مبتغاك ولا تبخل علي احد بالعلم


----------



## فارس محمد قاسم (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ونتمني منكم المزيد


----------



## سيروان محمود (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (7 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## habibclup (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## سكاماكا (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (9 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور*

_السلام عليكم مشكور جدا ولكن عدم وجود المسافات ولا_ _مقيلس الرسم _

_يراد مسافات تناسب سكن العرب لي هو 12*20_
_15*20 او 10*20 وعلى كلا جزاك الله الف خير _

_ الـــــــــــــــــــــــبصـــــــــــــــــــــــراوي_​


----------



## محمود المساح (12 فبراير 2011)

محترم ومتميز ببساطة معمارية


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (14 فبراير 2011)

تصميم جميل وانيق واتمني ان يرزقك الله ما تتمناه...............وشكرا


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (14 فبراير 2011)

حلو التصميم دة ياريت لو عندك تانى


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (10 مارس 2011)

*منزل جميل ومساقط اجمل هل هو من تصميمك*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dody salim (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مكحول (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي م. ميلاد وشكرا لك على هذا العمل ولكني ارى ان صورة هذا المنزل لا تنسجم مع هذه المخططات وارجو التأكد من ذلك وشكرا


----------



## AranZagros (30 أبريل 2013)

Tanx very nice


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ملك الحواسيب (1 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (28 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الكم


----------

